# picktars



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Took some shots yesterday when i got back to school. One more class then im packing up and moving out for the summer


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

love the wheels. any plans for rear camber?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

boooo. 
We should at least get another picture since we are better then the mk4 forum.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

very clean, specs?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

probably no camber in the rear, unless i get the front way lower. And the wheel specs are
17x8.5 and 9.5 et14 all around with 205/45s and 215/45s
I have airlift front struts and firestone rears with aac brackets and bilstein sports


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Are the front airlifts holding you up?
Have you cut any off the bottom so it sits lower?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Are the front airlifts holding you up?
Have you cut any off the bottom so it sits lower?

yea the airlifts are holding me up, and so are the fenders on my front tires. And yea i cut the ring off of the struts, this weekend im gonna take them out and see if i can trim any more off of the bottom to get them to sit lower. then im gonna have go roll my fenders a little more to clear my tires. I think i can get to 22"


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh I see, yea I was more talking about cutting some off the bottom because it looks like its hollow to a certain point unless the picture angle is confusing me.
Seems like you got your work cut out for you haha but it will be worth it. 
Its not like it looks bad as is though. I think you got everything dialed in perfectly.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Oh I see, yea I was more talking about cutting some off the bottom because it looks like its hollow to a certain point unless the picture angle is confusing me.
Seems like you got your work cut out for you haha but it will be worth it. 
Its not like it looks bad as is though. I think you got everything dialed in perfectly.









yea the bottom is hollow, but it physically cant go in any further because there is another fatter section with the dampening adjustment knob. Im gonna remove the knkob and grand some mor metal








and yea im not too worried if i cant get lower because with my offsets and tire sizes i think this height is perfect. if the front goes too much lower ill have to camber the rear :/


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

looks great man


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looks good


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Btw can you get a closeup of how the front fender is sitting on the tire? I wanna make sure my wheels fit the way I want them to lol. Right now mine will be et 20 but I want that fender sitting right behind that lip.


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

can i kiss you?


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

looks good man, you got the accident fixed I see :]


----------



## ia13x (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: picktars (no vtec 4me)*

looks good love how she sits


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: picktars (ia13x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OHmyniceGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OHmyniceGLi* »_can i kiss you?

you dont even have to ask!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: picktars (no vtec 4me)*

Love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
you dont even have to ask!!

hahah good. Do you know of a new Giant grocery store being built in Springfield?? My company is building it and i should be on that job when i am done here in VA


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OHmyniceGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OHmyniceGLi* »_
hahah good. Do you know of a new Giant grocery store being built in Springfield?? My company is building it and i should be on that job when i am done here in VA

30 seconds from my house haha


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: picktars (no vtec 4me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

Hawt!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
And yea i cut the ring off of the struts, this weekend im gonna take them out and see if i can trim any more off of the bottom to get them to sit lower. 

My lady's came to me with the ring cut off already, and when fully sat in the spindle, the dampening screw is right at the spindle. I dont know if yours sit different but there would be no way for it to drop in further if I cut anything.
Looks great dude, LOVE those wheels


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_
My lady's came to me with the ring cut off already, and when fully sat in the spindle, the dampening screw is right at the spindle. I dont know if yours sit different but there would be no way for it to drop in further if I cut anything.
Looks great dude, LOVE those wheels

who needs an adjustment knob? lol


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*

I see what you did there.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks good


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sick!


----------

